# In-swing vs out-swing door. Can they be reversed?



## mikegp

I need a door to put under my outdoor front stairs. I want it to open out to maximize space and the knob to be on the right. Home Depot only carries in-swing doors of this type. I believe they are specific because they come with a trim on the casing which only allows it to be installed one way. My question is, can I remove the trim and spin the door 180 degrees to make it go from an in-swing to an out-swing? They want $200 extra to special order. In my head this will work, but thought I would ask here first, then go check out the doors again since I just thought of it after wasting my trip. 

This is the door in question. They don't show it, but it has a 2 inch wood trim around it. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=202036444&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&PID=500871&ci_sku=202036444&ci_src=9324560&cm_mmc=CJ%2d%5f%2d500871%2d%5f%2d10368321&SID=%2d8970422775798511172&AID=10368321&cj=true

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DangerMouse

I've done this before, so yes, it can be done. Feel free to ask questions here if you need to.

DM


----------



## mikegp

Thanks. Is it as straight forward as it sounds? Any drawbacks?


----------



## DangerMouse

The only thing I see would be the "stop strips". I had to pull them, set the door, then reinstall them to set the door correctly. Piece-o-cake. 

DM


----------



## mikegp

What do you mean by stop strips? The thin strip that the door hits when closed? How does that matter? Maybe I'm picturing the wrong part.


----------



## DangerMouse

mikegp said:


> What do you mean by stop strips? The thin strip that the door hits when closed?


Yes, they only work "one-way"

DM


----------



## mikegp

How so? I'm spinning to whole frame. In effect making outdoors and indoors switch. The door should work the same, no?


----------



## DangerMouse

OIC. Yes, you should be fine..... on mine, the jamb was already in and more or less permanent.

DM


----------



## joecaption

By reversing the whole thing the threshold will be backwards.
So much faster and easer to just order the right door and just sell the old one on Craigs list for the differance in the price of a standard door.


----------



## mikegp

I'm going to go look at the door today. I haven't purchased anything yet. We're talking $150 vs $350 and I have to wait an extra month for the special order. I'll look at the threshold, but I doubt it's a big difference.


----------



## mikegp

Just checked it out. I see what you mean, but it doesn't bother me. Thanks though.


----------



## joecaption

If it's backwards and there's no roof over it waters going to be running in under the door.


----------



## mikegp

Not a big deal for where it is. Looking at it I don't think water will really get in there.


----------



## DangerMouse

You can always take the threshold OFF, turn it around and reattach it. 
Even if it's stapled....

DM


----------



## BigJim

Just put a drip cap over the door and a pan under and you will be find, if that isn't enough you can install a water diverter at the bottom of the door to throw the water away from the threshold.


----------



## mikegp

If I turn the threshold it will leave an inch gap. I can just get that rubber strip that screws to the bottom of the door if it becomes an issue.


----------



## HomeSealed

I'd order the proper door. You are just asking for problems with an improper installation.


----------



## mikegp

I actually just mocked it up and I'm thinking I might install it the correct way. The area under my stairs is bigger than I thought so having it swing in might not be so bad. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## HomeSealed

That would be ideal Mike: the best of both worlds.


----------

